# Using the =Date() function in Access 2003 query



## Another BigAl (May 29, 2007)

Hi all
Have started up a new machine and upgraded from Access 2000 to 2003 and transferred our database over. We have just over 5,000 records in the contact table which we update daily with the current date as various repeat contacts are made.
The relevant field is set to Long date.
Every evening we have a Word 2003 file that completes a mail merge to a database query that pulls records with the current date. That query obtains its data from the contacts table. Or at least, it used to.
Since the change something has gone wrong and I cannot sort out what. The query will not let me use the =Date() function in the criteria row. As a test I set up a dummy database with a simple table and a single query. In the query grid I added =Date() in the criteria row and low and behold it worked. So obviously there is a problem in the original table. Now I am lost. Does anyone have any pointers please?

BigAl


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

That is odd I have just answered another poster with date problems.
can you open your New table and check the Actual dates in the field ensuring that you expand it>
Does it have the "Time" in the field with the date, you may have to change the Date/Time format to Short or long time to see it?
Has the Date field always been "Long" date rather than Short date?
Also try in the Query in a new Column
Format([Your Date Field],"dd/mm/yyyy") and put the date() criteria in that column instead.
I have just checked it and it works whereas Long date with a time element won't.


----------

